# Religious Beliefs



## oath2order (Dec 8, 2013)

DO NOT DEBATE RELIGIONS.

I got my answer as to who leaned where on the political spectrum, so I'm curious as to who believes in what. As stated before, DO NOT DEBATE RELIGIONS. DO NOT ARGUE. ONLY STATE YOUR BELIEFS IF YOU WANT.

I apologize in advance if I didn't mention your religion.

Personally, I am an atheist.


----------



## Murray (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## Jake (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm a Christian Muslim. Don't question.


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Dec 8, 2013)

Is it too late to add Taoism?  It's not my religion, but it's pretty large.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 8, 2013)

Well I certainly have my beliefs about the afterlife but I don't think any label would suit it, other than spiritualist I guess. Don't really consider myself religious, sooooooooooo.....yah!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 8, 2013)

Good luck having this open for longer than two days. lol


----------



## petrichr (Dec 8, 2013)

Personally, I am an athiest. However, I believe that everyone is entitled to their own beliefs and all religions are good.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Dec 8, 2013)

Atheist. As long as you don't try to force your religion down my throat then we will get along perfectly fine.


----------



## Mao (Dec 8, 2013)

Agnostic :3


----------



## iLoveYou (Dec 8, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Good luck having this open for longer than two days. lol



Lol, I was thinking the same thing.

I am Christian, Catholic. My parents are very extreme.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm a Christian, and my dad and grandpa were both pastors.
My grandpa is actually a missionary so he's living in China right now as an English teacher and also having Bible studies and services on certain days of the week. They've been doing this for a lot of their life. When my dad was growing up they lived in Hong Kong and eventually moved to Canada where my dad met my mom and such. I miss my grandpa and grandma a lot but I know that they're doing good for a lot of people so I'm quite glad for them. 
As a Christian I go to a non-denominational church, so we aren't really any certain denomination. I've moved around a lot, though, so I know what other denominations are all like. I definitely like mine by far compared to any others we've been to. Baptist churches are often quite low-key and boring and ACOP sometimes go a bit over the top. 
Also, I believe that any belief is good for you. I know a lot of Christians who are really judgmental when it comes to others religions, but what you believe isn't going to affect how I think of you, treat you, or interact with you.


----------



## unravel (Dec 8, 2013)

I hope you guys are not joking about this (I was reading ur convo in IRC)


----------



## oath2order (Dec 8, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Good luck having this open for longer than two days. lol



My one about politics lasted without argument.

If there's no fighting, then there's no reason to lock, right? 



Twisted Circuits said:


> Is it too late to add Taoism?  It's not my religion, but it's pretty large.



Yeah, I can't edit a poll after it's been made, sorry!



ITookYourWaffles said:


> I hope you guys are not joking about this (I was reading ur convo in IRC)



???


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Dec 8, 2013)

I am on the Christanic branch. I am a Mormon. The only one who isn't in my
Family is my oldest brother. My grandparents are as well as my,aunts,uncles,etc.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm an atheist.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 8, 2013)

im an atheist
i dont care about peoples beliefs. i wont hate you if you're not atheist. unlike others i know who are very rude to religious people.

but yeah just dont? shove it down my throat and ill be fine. my parents always try to take me to church too and bug me to read the bible but like? i just dont want to. wont tell them im an atheist because they'll get really pissed off at me man


----------



## Chris (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm religious but I keep my beliefs private - both in RL and online. People seem to automatically assume I'm a satanist or whatever when I say that, so I'll just say that it isn't anything controversial and leave it at that.


----------



## Ricardo (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm Catholic, but a very weak one. I don't go to church anymore lately, but the rest of my family does.

Sometimes I joke around that Arceus is my god, but only to friends and siblings.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 8, 2013)

I am a Christian and go to a non-denominational church.  Though more specifically, I believe in these things:

1. There is only one god and every religion is a different view of him because of how people interpreted his word thousands of years ago.

2. God decides what happens, and science is the actual happening of it.

3. People can be atheists, but they can't prove that religion doesn't exist.  They would have to explain why people made the bible and church thousands of years ago for no reason, and how they still exist today.


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 8, 2013)

I am a Roman Catholic.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 8, 2013)

Atheist, but I have my beliefs. They just don't fit anywhere ^^.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Dec 8, 2013)

Riley said:


> 3. People can be atheists, but they can't prove that religion doesn't exist.  They would have to explain why people made the bible and church thousands of years ago for no reason, and how they still exist today.


But can you prove that god is real? No offence, but saying that people can be Atheists but are wrong isn't really fair and contradicts itself...

I may be an Atheist but really I like to believe there is more than one god, not sure why but I just feel more comfortable with it... I did really annoy one of my old, highly Christian friends by saying I believed more in Paganism (More specifically Norse Paganism) than Christianity and in return she labelled me as a Heathen and still does today... Though I still identify as Atheist as there is lots of things that I disagree with in Pagan religions, I just believe that we as a species occured through luck in evolution rather than some unknown being creating us on a whim, that just doesn't sit well with me...


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 8, 2013)

I have several beliefs, but none that fall into any religion.


----------



## Redacted (Dec 8, 2013)

Well, I'm glad I'm not the only one here who isn't a conformist. Good to know. I think you can figure out what religion I follow from that .


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 8, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> But can you prove that god is real? No offence, but saying that people can be Atheists but are wrong isn't really fair and contradicts itself...
> 
> I may be an Atheist but really I like to believe there is more than one god, not sure why but I just feel more comfortable with it... I did really annoy one of my old, highly Christian friends by saying I believed more in Paganism (More specifically Norse Paganism) than Christianity and in return she labelled me as a Heathen and still does today... Though I still identify as Atheist as there is lots of things that I disagree with in Pagan religions, I just believe that we as a species occured through luck in evolution rather than some unknown being creating us on a whim, that just doesn't sit well with me...


Just going all mini-mod right now, how about we stop this before it spreads anymore? This is just a question. The author of the thread asked what you believe, not why. I understand it's not that bad right now, but I've seen plenty of these threads, so I vote that we stop this before the thread gets killed. And this isn't just directed at you. I'm not attacking anyone, I'm just saying to calm it before it starts.

I'm a Christian, nondenominational, plain and simple.


----------



## nintendofan10039 (Dec 8, 2013)

I am a Nintendian(a religion that I made up when I was 15).  I'm also Athiest though....


----------



## SockHead (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm not religious in any way shape or form but if I had to hone it down, I guess I would be a Buddhist. I do believe in karma and I am very interested in reincarnation. I wouldn't have enough knowledge to debate about it, but debating about religions is not something I'm particularly searching for. Whatever you believe in, that's cool. I also kind of believe that when you die, whatever you believed in will become a reality. If you believe in heaven, you'll go to heaven. If you believe in reincarnation, you'll be reincarnated. It may not be as simple as that, but I'd like to think it is.

Though at the same time, I believe in science and logic. Like I said, honing it down is hard for me. I'm either an Atheist or a Buddhist. But I don't care enough to find myself on the spectrum.


----------



## Cazqui (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm and Atheist Buddhist... if that makes sense. I don't really believe any God or Devil/ Angels or Demons exist at all, but I live my life more like the way Buddha teaches plus Reincarnation really interests me, but I guess you could say the two are the same since Buddhism doesn't necessarily have a God... at least that I'm aware of.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm Christian, but I would NEVER, under any circumstances, shove it down other people's throats. Everybody is entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Dec 8, 2013)

Im truly amazed by how many atheists have voted...  As of this post there are 50 votes and 58% are atheist.  I'm most interestd to see how many cotes we can get in...


----------



## puppy (Dec 8, 2013)

i go to a baptist church every sunday and sometimes wednesday,
in a few of the instances where i am actually paying attention to the sermon, i find myself thinking about how really dumb something the pastor just said was, and wondering how all the people around me can just accept everything this man is telling them without question.

like, christianity is great and all, i consider my beliefs to be somewhat aligned with it. i just want to think for myself though


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Dec 8, 2013)

Atheist.


----------



## Lauren (Dec 8, 2013)

I am Christian although, over the years I've stopped practicing


----------



## Byngo (Dec 8, 2013)

My parents are Christians. I suppose I am, too?

Like other people have said, I don't shove it down people's throats nor do my parents. I cannot stand it when any religion does that.


----------



## Itachi (Dec 8, 2013)

Atheist/Agnostic should have their own spots, they're completely different. I'm Agnostic


----------



## ForestRabbit (Dec 8, 2013)

Pastafarianism (my belief of the Flying Spaghetti Monster) with a tint of Buddhism and Star Trek (Next Generation and Deep Space 9) philosophy. I'm more spiritual than religious.  I don't care whether or not other people believe in the same kind of spirituality that I believe in-- my own belief makes me happy and peaceful.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 8, 2013)

Lol, somehow I'm not surprised the largest groups are Christian and Atheist... XD


----------



## chillv (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm christian.

This means the followings

I try to follow The Ten Commandments in the bible
I read the bible
I go to church or at least watch church
I am monotheistic (meaning I worship only one god)
I worship a god named, well... God
I believe in the God, the devil, Heaven and Hell
I believe all things that happened in the bible actually happened
I believe in an afterlife

My mom has the same religion as me, and I have to say, she is a bit too religious for me. I can't hold a simple conversation with her without her or with someone mentioning god or satan. Not only that, there are other things that she does religiously that bugs me that I am not even going to mention.


----------



## CM Mark (Dec 8, 2013)

Atheist here.


----------



## Beary (Dec 8, 2013)

I am a Pastafarian.

Link- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flying_Spaghetti_Monster


----------



## Mino (Dec 8, 2013)

I am a Palevian.


----------



## Laurina (Dec 8, 2013)

I chose Buddhism in the poll. I was raise a Buddhist, went to the temple often. As I got older, I don't practice anything unless it's a special occasion such as Cambodian New Years, Chinese New Years, death ceremonies, etc. I don't really know where I stand anymore and I don't want to say I don't care for religion because I do have some sort of belief, but I really don't. I'm sure that will change in the future, but for now, my religion and your religion is the least of my concerns.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

beary509 said:


> I am a Pastafarian.
> 
> Link- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flying_Spaghetti_Monster



Not to be confused with Rastafarian.

Link- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rastafari_movement


----------



## Colour Bandit (Dec 9, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> Just going all mini-mod right now, how about we stop this before it spreads anymore? This is just a question. The author of the thread asked what you believe, not why. I understand it's not that bad right now, but I've seen plenty of these threads, so I vote that we stop this before the thread gets killed. And this isn't just directed at you. I'm not attacking anyone, I'm just saying to calm it before it starts.


Sorry, I just don't think it's right that I'm told that I'm wrong for not believing in god...

On a plus note, last week me and my friends celebrated Hanukkah with one of my Jewish friends, it was really fun and interesting, it was my first taste of Jewish celebrations.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> Sorry, I just don't think it's right that I'm told that I'm wrong for not believing in god...
> 
> On a plus note, last week me and my friends celebrated Hanukkah with one of my Jewish friends, it was really fun and interesting, it was my first taste of Jewish celebrations.


I understand. Like I said in the edit, it wasn't just at you. In order to have a rather civil conversation involving the topic at hand, attacking or arguing about anything will have to stop. It's not that debating is bad, but let's face it, every time there is a "debate" on this forum, it evolves into a rather nasty argument where everyone is just insulting each other.


----------



## Hamusuta (Dec 9, 2013)

swegism


----------



## ForestRabbit (Dec 9, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> Not to be confused with Rastafarian.
> 
> Link- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rastafari_movement



lol.

Imagine Pastafarian dividing into secular groups. Like Wheat Pastafarian, Flour Pastafarian, or Vegan Pastafarian.

I know people who are part of the Church of the SubGenius. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Church_of_the_SubGenius


----------



## waddict (Dec 9, 2013)

Haruhiism
I'm an atheist who pretends to be Christian. Although I do believe that when we die, we get reborn as barnacles.


----------



## Envy (Dec 9, 2013)

I am an atheist. I was raised to be a Christian, in a very Christian location of the USA, but in the end I only believed because I was raised to, not because I had any reason to myself.


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 9, 2013)

My extended family is extremely Catholic, but our parents made the (smart) decision to raise me and my sister religion-free, so that we may choose whatever religion (if any) that we want when we're older and wiser and can think for ourselves. Too many children are basically brainwashed by their parents into their beliefs and my parents didn't want that for us.

So far none of the religions make sense to me at all. I've dabbled in Buddhism, but for now I am Agnostic.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Dec 9, 2013)

For anyone interested, Channel 5 (In the UK) is showing a series about the stories in the Bible, I haven't personally watched it (It's on when I normally head of to bed) but the trailers I have seen make it look quite interesting. Though from some reviews I have read, most people have said it is overly dramatic... The first two episodes are on Demand 5, so I might watch it later and the next episode is on the 14th December.
http://www.channel5.com/shows/the-bible/episodes


----------



## BeckTheMayor (Dec 9, 2013)

I is Catholic, but I'm not the one to shove it down your throats.
I have to go to church every Sunday, it's pain though.


----------



## kyubey (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm agnostic and I don't mind if you have different beliefs than I do, so long as you don't; 
a) Shove it down my throat. 
b) Think of me as some disgusting person because I'm not what ypur precious book says I should be.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 9, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> I understand. Like I said in the edit, it wasn't just at you. In order to have a rather civil conversation involving the topic at hand, attacking or arguing about anything will have to stop. It's not that debating is bad, but let's face it, every time there is a "debate" on this forum, it evolves into a rather nasty argument where everyone is just insulting each other.



Ya'll debating about debating :-}


----------



## oath2order (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm honestly surprised there were no Jewish responses


----------



## SockHead (Dec 9, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I'm honestly surprised there were no Jewish responses



All the jews became atheists


----------



## DJStarstryker (Dec 10, 2013)

Athiest. I don't care if people are religious though. In fact, I can definitely see some benefits to religion for some people. I just don't like it when people treat me terrible just because I'm not whatever flavor of religion they practice. I will treat people the same no matter what religion they are, so I only ask the same in return.


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 12, 2013)

After today's twitter topic went bad, I'm agnostic.


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 12, 2013)

No Religion for me. uvu


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 12, 2013)

I use to be a Christian until I came to terms with my sexuality so now I'm nothing. Don't really know what to believe either.


----------



## revika (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm a Kemetic. :3

edit;
coming in to edit and explain.

I'm particularly Shemsu with Kemetic Orthodox (think of it like those who are baptized Christians). Kemetic Orthodox is an ancient egyptian polytheistic revivalist religion.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm an Athiest.

I'm a former Christian and Laveyan Satanist though. I liked the teachings of both, I just don't believe in a higher being (even though Laveyan Satanism isn't about believing in Gods/Demons/Devils) anymore


----------



## BigZombieMonkey (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm an atheist, but I find great interest in religion and respect other peoples beliefs =)


----------



## Minties (Jan 13, 2014)

When I was in high school, I would have called myself an Atheist. 

Now I'd say I'm now really /anything/. I don't follow any religion or put myself in those boxes. I don't care what anyone else believes in as long as they aren't using their belief system as a tool to perpetuate hatred and oppression (rare I know). For me personally, I just can't bring myself to believe.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 13, 2014)

Jake. said:


> I'm a Christian Muslim. Don't question.



In sorry but I do have to ask about this. How can you be both when they believe in different gods?


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2014)

Fearthecuteness said:


> In sorry but I do have to ask about this. How can you be both when they believe in different gods?



Well why not? I'll believe in what I want to believe in.
No one ever said there was only one God.

also...


oath2order said:


> DO NOT DEBATE RELIGIONS.
> DO NOT DEBATE RELIGIONS. DO NOT ARGUE. ONLY STATE YOUR BELIEFS IF YOU WANT.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 13, 2014)

But Christians believe there's only one god.


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2014)

No offence but it's none of your business nor should it matter to you so yea


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 13, 2014)

Well I'm just very intrigued how you can be a Christian when you believe in gods from a completely different religion.


----------



## Minties (Jan 13, 2014)

oath2order said:


> DO NOT DEBATE RELIGIONS.
> 
> DO NOT DEBATE RELIGIONS. DO NOT ARGUE. ONLY STATE YOUR BELIEFS IF YOU WANT.



He can believe in 500 religions if he wants, who cares.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 13, 2014)

I was arguing. I was just wondering.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 13, 2014)

Minties said:


> He can believe in 500 religions if he wants, who cares.



I never said he couldn't? I just said state your beliefs and don't argue.


----------



## Minties (Jan 13, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I never said he couldn't? I just said state your beliefs and don't argue.



No no, I wasn't replying to you. I was quoting the fact that you said don't debate when Fearthecuteness wouldn't stop asking Jake about his statement haha. The confusion.


----------



## Leanne (Jan 13, 2014)

My whole family comes from a long line of secular people and as such we're all atheists, including myself. ^^


----------



## cIementine (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm Catholic, but just not religious at all.

I suppose I believe in God and Jesus in general but I sometimes debate that with myself. 
I don't go to church and have never read the bible. My Grandma is a very religious Christian but my parents tell me to go with my own beliefs. If I don't believe in God, that's okay with them. After all, people can't tell you what to and what not to believe in. I don't mind if people are religious or not, and definitely wouldn't judge someone for it. It's their choice, for which they are entitled.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 13, 2014)

Minties said:


> No no, I wasn't replying to you. I was quoting the fact that you said don't debate when Fearthecuteness wouldn't stop asking Jake about his statement haha. The confusion.



So I'm not allowed to ask out of interest? I'm not breaking the rules because I'm not arguing.


----------



## Souji (Jan 13, 2014)

I think I'm agnostic, I have never been sure and I still can't say for sure about anything. And sometimes I find it better like this. c:


----------



## juneau (Jan 13, 2014)

I guess the closest thing on the list would be agnostic, but these labels confuse the hell out of me. I wouldn't say I'm an atheist since I honestly just don't know enough about religion to wholly reject the idea of a deity, but I guess I lean towards that - never really believed there is a god and all. I'm just indifferent to religion, since I wasn't raised with any nor did I have to go to church.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 14, 2014)

Fearthecuteness said:


> So I'm not allowed to ask out of interest? I'm not breaking the rules because I'm not arguing.



Knowing Jake, he's probably just goofing off, so it's probably not worth losing sleep over it.

But regardless, let's keep a cool head and avoid having this conversation escalate.


----------



## Jake (Jan 14, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Knowing Jake, he's probably just goofing off, so it's probably not worth losing sleep over it.
> 
> But regardless, let's keep a cool head and avoid having this conversation escalate.



no i'm not goofing off it's actually my religion.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm a non-denominational Christian, and I go to church as much as possible.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 14, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Knowing Jake, he's probably just goofing off, so it's probably not worth losing sleep over it.
> 
> But regardless, let's keep a cool head and avoid having this conversation escalate.



You're right. We all know what he's like. Lol


----------



## Jake (Jan 14, 2014)

Fearthecuteness said:


> You're right. We all know what he's like. Lol



please don't insinuate that my religious beliefs are bull****. thanks!


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 14, 2014)

I didn't say that. The other guy said you're probably just goofing off and I was meant to say "you're probably right" because I was agreeing.


----------



## Gandalf (Jan 14, 2014)

lets see..

As much as I want to convince myself there is a god, or some divine anything for that matter, I can't. Looking at the world, yeah, its not hard to think it over and go with it. But then I think about everything else outside our world. When I start to think about all the stars we can never reach and the countless galaxies that are all retreating from that one single point. Thats when i start to stray away from any religion. 

And after that I start thinking about where it ends. Not just after I die, but what happens to the world and then, by extension, the entire universe. Does it all just go on forever or is one of those theories true. Is the universe going to keep expanding so much that one day everything just starts to tear apart? What if one day the entire universe just runs out of energy. All the stars that ever burned start going out and everything goes black forever. Where will I be then if there is no life or plain outside the cosmos. Am I just nothing like everything else that ever was? All the energy that ever was me has been used up so how could I still exist. This is another case were I cant convince myself that it will or wont happen. Then again, this is all just based on what others have said about the universe.

There is too many things we don't know, yet still enough there to convince myself that none of the worlds collective beliefs are right for me. The ideals they stand for are fine enough reason for anyone to take them upon themselves, but for now I will just stick with the values that are moral or fair in my eyes. Im not here to judge by any stretch.

Simply put - I don't know what I am, what I should be or what i believe. There might even be more than one of me outside this universe wondering the same thing.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 14, 2014)

I was raised christian but always have second thoughts about god every now and then. Doesn't everyone?

My best friend is going through a hard time with religion because she was raised christian but wants to practice Muslim religion.


----------



## Jake (Jan 14, 2014)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> My best friend is going through a hard time with religion because she was raised christian but wants to practice Muslim religion.



that's what happened to me and now i practice both


----------



## Keera (Jan 14, 2014)

Never really cared enough to go to such strenuous efforts. I just focus on living life, not questioning it.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jan 14, 2014)

I don't find myself believing in any religion at all. Regardless, I was raised in a Christian family, but my parents weren't exactly strict in teaching Christian beliefs or even bringing me to church, so I sort of developed my own beliefs as I got older. I just see religion as a way to provide comfort for fears and uncertainty, mainly relating to death. Where do you go after death? Religious beliefs create an answer to comfort you, in my eyes.

The concept of a divine being isn't anything new, either. Since the start of human life, people have believed in these divine gods with powerful abilities. And in all honesty, it was really their way of providing an explanation for something that couldn't be explained logically at the time, and that's what religion still is. 

I'm not going to criticize you for your beliefs or anything like that. I think it's great that you follow a religion if you do.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 14, 2014)

Pastafarianism
(And no, I haven't just made that up in my head.)


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 14, 2014)

Keera said:


> Never really cared enough to go to such strenuous efforts. I just focus on living life, not questioning it.


I agree with you. The thing is we don't know what happens after we die, then it's too late anyway because we're dead. Haha


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Jan 14, 2014)

Anyone else find it really surprising that athiests represent more than half of this survey?


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 14, 2014)

Twisted Circuits said:


> Anyone else find it really surprising that athiests represent more than half of this survey?



Not really, but then again most people I know also are.


----------



## Leanne (Jan 14, 2014)

Twisted Circuits said:


> Anyone else find it really surprising that athiests represent more than half of this survey?



I actually am ^^. Where I live most people are Catholic, and my family is a very small minority hahaha.


----------



## Atalie (Jan 14, 2014)

I grew up in a Catholic family. But as I grew older, I began to question the religion.

I still consider myself to be Catholic as I still belief in the basic principles, but I do not define myself as religious.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 15, 2014)

Twisted Circuits said:


> Anyone else find it really surprising that athiests represent more than half of this survey?



Atheist/Agnostic, to be precise.

I mean, it is a little interesting that a majority of the people do not believe in the major religions.

I'm not surprised that there are a large amount of people who fall under the branches of Christianity. The lack of Jews is a little surprising, I thought there'd be at least one.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 15, 2014)

Christian sort of.. I used to go to church but I don't go anymore s: 

Sometimes I doubt too though idk


----------



## Annemalcrossing (Jan 15, 2014)

I am a non denominational Christian.

Also, it's interesting seeing what everyone believes!


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 15, 2014)

Agnostic.
I don't feel theres proof to prove or disprove, so i cant really choose
I've studied religion for ages though.. did it at school and got an A+ studying Islam, Christianity & Judaism  and now doing it as an A-Level at College.. its fascinating

Also i'd find it hard to be religious in the first place, as a lot of who i am goes against religion oops

My parents raised me and my siblings to not have a religion, as i do know a lot of families practically force their children to be religious and dont really allow them the choice of self expression and to choose their own path of religion
None of my family is religious though, apart from 1 grandparent


----------



## Sad Professor (Jan 15, 2014)

I consider myself an Agnostic Athiest, in that I currently don't believe that there is a god, but I'm willing to accept that there is one if someone persuades me.

Often I find the power of human morals and deep love much more powerful that attributing that to a higher entity, but it's great that religion is able to bring so many people together, and has built some of the best communities and charities in the world. Mad respect for all the good religion has done, however it'd be wrong to ignore all the conflict it's caused along the way.


----------



## Kayleigh (Jan 17, 2014)

Lifelong Atheist. The idea of any kind of deity has always been absurd to me, and that feeling just got stronger after I went through several traumatic experiences. I guess it's a nice idea that there's someone looking out for you, but it's just not for me. :/


----------



## Carry (Jan 19, 2014)

Pagan, tho I believe the term Witch better suites me.


----------



## PepperStick (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm Christian, but I'm not strictly religious. I can't even remember the last time I've touched a Bible and I only go to church if my parents make me.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 19, 2014)

my beliefs are a tie between 

*Indifferentism *
_Indifferentism, in Roman Catholic philosophical criticism, is the belief held by some that no single religion or philosophy is superior to another_


and 

*Apatheism*
_"Apatheism (/ˌ?pəˈθiːɪzəm/ a portmanteau of apathy and theism/atheism), also known as pragmatic atheism or (critically) as practical atheism, is acting with apathy, disregard, or lack of interest towards belief or disbelief in a deity. Apatheism describes the manner of acting towards a belief or lack of a belief in a deity, so it applies to both theism and atheism. An apatheist is also someone who is not interested in accepting or denying any claims that gods exist or do not exist. In other words, an apatheist is someone who considers the question of the existence of gods as neither meaningful nor relevant to their life."_

​


----------



## Phoebe (Jan 19, 2014)

This is really interesting, personally i'm an atheist but thought there would be fair more religious people than not...


----------



## Alphamega (Jan 19, 2014)

My religion is hard to define.  I suppose you could consider me some kind of semi-spiritual pantheist.  I believe that various aspects of gods exist, such as Yahweh and Satan for example, but their influences and conflicts are local and they aren't as powerful as they'd like us to believe they are.  Basically, they're like thoughtforms, or at least started out as such, but with enough worship, sacrifices, and mental effort put in by hundreds of thousands, millions, and for some even billions, it's become powerful enough that it can kinda sustain itself.  Might seem far fetched, but that's just the theory that I have.


----------



## mayorseraphina (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm agnostic. I don't believe that I should make the choice while I'm still too young to understand what it really is.


----------



## SirGanatar (Jan 19, 2014)

I've been around long enough to see many different sides of religion. There are undeniable boons. It's comforting for someone to feel like they always have a place to turn when they're in trouble, or to have answers to questions that may be too big to fathom. It's powerful for people to be able to gather with like-minded folks and celebrate something they mutually believe in. It's good to have some form of morals and values that can be agreed upon. 
It's a great idea on paper, but really, so are many popular forms of government, and they often fail for the same reasons. People are involved. It's disconcerting to feel like the only place you have turn to might be manipulating your fears and misleading you about things you don't understand. It's scary to think that when enough people band together and believe in something, everything else is looked down upon. It's terrifying to imagine an entire population of people that feel their values are superior. 

I feel that faith can be extremely powerful. It can see people through hard times and add meaning to peoples lives. I feel that religion (in organized groups) can be extremely dangerous, and should be approached with equal amounts of curiosity and cynicism.


----------



## Firekai (Jan 19, 2014)

I am a Christian, without a denomination, although I typically attend Baptist and Methodist churches most often. I do believe that there is one God, and that because of the Resurrection of Jesus Christ on the third day, my God is alive. 

I don't "force" it to people, either. Every now and then I may ask your beliefs in casual conversation, or attribute a miracle in my belief to God. But otherwise, I won't talk about my faith unless asked or the situation truly calls for it, although I do pray others may come themselves to my God. But, again, I do that in private or with other Christians.


----------



## LovelySweetDream (Jan 19, 2014)

Eh, I believe in the stereotypical god, don't really think I like any religions, but if I had to say I pertained to one it would be Catholic. I don't really like talking about the fact I believe in god unless I'm asked about it. The people were I live are rude to you if you believe in god more than if you don't believe in god.


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't know what I believe in, I believe in God/Jesus/whatever higher being is there. I pray sometimes, but I dunno...


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Jan 19, 2014)

My family raised us to be Roman Catholic but after my Confirmation (I don't even know what that was or even the purpose), my family just started stop going to church less. When I'm feeling down or in trouble, they tell me to pray, but they never even taught me how.

I remember when I was young I hated God because gay people went to hell. I thought what's life all about if you're born to go to hell anyway.

Simply put, religion isn't emphasized at home and I believe in facts.


----------



## Beary (Jan 19, 2014)

Am a proud Pastafarian.


----------



## danyelled (Jan 21, 2014)

Agnostic atheist, but not serious about it.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 21, 2014)

Lazyrs9090 said:


> My family raised us to be Roman Catholic but after my Confirmation (I don't even know what that was or even the purpose), my family just started stop going to church less. When I'm feeling down or in trouble, they tell me to pray, but they never even taught me how.
> 
> *I remember when I was young I hated God because gay people went to hell. I thought what's life all about if you're born to go to hell anyway.
> *
> Simply put, religion isn't emphasized at home and I believe in facts.



I'm not sure if you still believe what I bolded there or not, but any Christian who actually reads the Bible knows that being gay doesn't cause you to go to hell. There are a lot of debates whether or not being homosexual (or whatever) is a sin, but even if it was, that doesn't mean you will go to hell. Divorce is also a sin, but you aren't going to hell for getting a divorce.


----------



## Flop (Jan 21, 2014)

I never thought I'd see a primarily atheistic community. ^~^


----------



## Neriifur (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm not really sure what I believe in, but I'm very anti-religious.  I don't like the idea of religion, because the idea of closing my mind off to a specific set of believes really puts a bad taste in my mouth..  Too many people I've run into in my life try to force their religious beliefs onto other's, thinking that morals and beliefs are more important than logic.  I personally consider religion to be the root of all evil due to all the horrible things I've seen it cause in life.  Causing wars and deaths over something, because you think it's real, even though there's absolutely no proof, and dooming the people who don't believe in what you believe in?  Forcing people do to specific things in life, or forcing specific things onto people (or attempting to anyhow), because your morals and religious beliefs tell you to do so even if there's no proof that what you believe in is true?

Yeah no thanks.  Sorry I'm really cynical toward the idea of religion-- not to offend anyone.  I've just been rubbed the wrong way by religion one too many times.

My parents were "christian" and the fact that they were so anti-gay was one thing that also bothered me a lot.  If a person is doing something in life, and it is not hurting you, or anyone else, yet you are putting them down for it, _then you are a bad person._


----------



## Flop (Jan 21, 2014)

Neriifur said:


> I'm not really sure what I believe in, but I'm very anti-religious.  I don't like the idea of religion, because the idea of closing my mind off to a specific set of believes really puts a bad taste in my mouth..  Too many people I've run into in my life try to force their religious beliefs onto other's, thinking that morals and beliefs are more important than logic.  I personally consider religion to be the root of all evil due to all the horrible things I've seen it cause in life.  Causing wars and deaths over something, because you think it's real, even though there's absolutely no proof, and dooming the people who don't believe in what you believe in?  Forcing people do to specific things in life, or forcing specific things onto people (or attempting to anyhow), because your morals and religious beliefs tell you to do so even if there's no proof that what you believe in is true?
> 
> Yeah no thanks.  Sorry I'm really cynical toward the idea of religion-- not to offend anyone.  I've just been rubbed the wrong way by religion one too many times.



^This^


----------



## mob (Jan 21, 2014)

Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster


----------



## lilylily (Jan 21, 2014)

i've been raised in an atheistic household and consider myself one as well.


----------



## shananza (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm Agnostic, currently studying Religious Studies at college, mainly Islam since my college is 99.9% populated with Muslims (but also Christianity and others too). I find the subject of religion interesting in general and love to discuss/debate it on occasion. However, I'm doing Drama for my degree, since the creative arts are my specialty


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm atheist, and a very stubborn one at that


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm Christian :3


----------



## toastia (Feb 22, 2014)

Christian here!


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Feb 22, 2014)

shananza said:


> I'm Agnostic, currently studying Religious Studies at college, mainly Islam since my college is 99.9% populated with Muslims (but also Christianity and others too). I find the subject of religion interesting in general and love to discuss/debate it on occasion. However, I'm doing Drama for my degree, since the creative arts are my specialty


Also rather agnostic and about to finish my RS minor this semester.


----------



## Heidi (Feb 22, 2014)

Jake. said:


> I'm a Christian Muslim. Don't question.



seems legit


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Feb 22, 2014)

Heidi said:


> seems legit


it actually makes more sense than most would believe.
originally, that was the point of Islam.


----------

